# Custom dog box



## DonBrou (Nov 14, 2012)

I've recently ordered a custom topper 2-hole dog box with a lower drawer. I narrowed my search down to two fabricators, Ainley and Deerskin. Being from Baton Rouge, LA I obviously called Deerskin first. When I called in the morning, the lady answering the phone let me know very quickly that Deerskin *does not *do custom work. Naturally, my hard headness didn't let me give up because I surely did not want to go to Dubuque, IA. I called back that afternoon and talked to Jennifer. She told me that she would get it done and yes they *do* offer custom boxes. She worked with me to design what I needed and it's ordered. Bottom line, if you call Deerskin, ask for Jennifer. She probably saved me $1000 in travel costs by keeping me from having to drive to Iowa to pick one up. Or having to settle for a lower quality box from someone else.


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Why would you want a topper with only 2 holes????


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

I am guessing a 2 hole slide in with drawer on bottom.


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

OK....now that makes sense!


----------



## DonBrou (Nov 14, 2012)

I have a F250 with a 6 1/2 foot bed and a gooseneck hitch. Yes it does have a 4' drawer under it. I was limited to 25" deep so I had to spread it out to 75" wide to get the dog compartments large enough.


----------



## Romo (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm in Louisiana and Ainley quoted me today a price of $350 to ship to Louisiana. That's what it would cost in gas to drive from Louisiana and return to pick up a Deerskin. Just saying.


----------



## Norse (Jul 28, 2012)

Chris 
I have seen 2 hole topper/box that was on the top of the truck box rails just behind the cab. Dogs loaded from sides like topper but left the rest of the truck box uncovered for regular use. It looked like a really good use of space with the truck open for regular use.


----------

